

Ask HN: Any Canadians got a Chrome laptop yet?  Know if they are coming? - kentf

Just wondering if any Canadians have received a Chrome laptop, or know if they are even going to make their way to the true north strong and free :)<p>Thanks,<p>Kent
======
liuhenry
As far as I know, Google is only shipping it within the U.S. Sorry - hopefully
they'll expand, since it seems like a massive pilot (60,000 laptops).

From the T&C: "I understand that Google will only ship the device to a US-
based address and cannot send this device to a P.O. Box or address outside of
the US." \- <https://services.google.com/fb/forms/cr48advanced/>

------
IVirOrfeo
I am salivating maniacally since the shipping leaks. Only one shipping for my
town... and I am the only one that It could be, or so I think... I hope and
pray that I am the one they chose. If only I could find out the exact address
and not just the Town name!

~~~
smly0123456789
how do you know they are sending one to your town??

